# Today's Goat SHOW Results!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Well....... after being begged to attend this ADGA show that we were not planning on going too, we are so glad we did! Well lets start with the first ring, we had our little doe Cimarron (4 months) which everyone loved. She went Grand AND BEST JUNIOR DOE IN SHOW!!! THEN we showed the Milkers in ring two and Faith went Reserve being a quarter bagged up! And THEN Charity went Grand AND BEST JUNIOR DOE IN SHOW!!!! Wahooo!!! :wahoo: :stars: :dance:  :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations! those are some awesome wins!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:stars: Congradulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats wonderful Chelsey!! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! 

What made is extra special was the Cimmarron was the first kid born in our herd name. Literally the FIRST born.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so there were 2 shows?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

yes, it was a two ring show.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok so did the junior does compete against one another in each show?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Basically you have two shows going on at once, so after the Nigerian Junior does are finished in one ring they go to the next ring (different judge) and compete there. So since Cimmy won in the first ring she was scratched in the second ring and that is where Charity won. Did that help?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay! That is great! :clap: :stars: :clap:


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrats :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we do basically the same thing here except it is the same "ring" just hours later.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are their photos.

Cimmarron









Charity









Faith (milked out)


----------

